# Happy Thanksgiving '08



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hoping all of our HauntForum families have a wonderful (no drama) Thanksgiving.








Yes, a day early. Didn't want to miss it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was hoping someone would start this thread - we can always depend on you, FE!

Happy Thanksgiving and safe trips to all who may be traveling.

P. S. If you want to start working up your appetites now, go to the Unstructured Thoughts thread and read Ms. Wicked's planned menu. It's to die for!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Safe travels for those hitting (not literally) the road.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Turkey Day everone! Get stuffed! I know I will.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful, happy and safe Thanksgiving!

Don't forget to remember what you're thankful for!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hope Everyone Has a Great Thanksgiving!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving one and all 

Love the card manny


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey all HAPPY THANKSGIVING I hope you are all safe and sound and have a wonderful holiday with you families.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not yet, still two hours to go.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, pyro and joker!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, now, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love that i can count on joker and pyro to keep the halloween spirit going all 365 days a year!

;p

happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Since I don't have a cool and gruesome pic or joke to show...

One of the things I'm thankful for is: having found this group of fun and helpful weirdos with whom I can indulge my passion and have fun with year round! Finding a home: Priceless.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone..
Safe travels if you are going out..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another Happy Thanksgiving HauntForum family!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

I know its not the Holiday we all love but have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone. I'm glad it's here. My wife gets a break from Halloween items until Thanksgiving. So my building for next years haunt starts tomorrow. YEAH


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!


----------



## MakoJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

May you also have a very happy thanksgiving with freind and faimly


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone, be safe, have fun, and get FAT


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my hauntforum friends! Enjoy the tryptophan!

-Mike


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Halloween!.....DAMMIT! I mean Thanksgiving...sheesh, I have a one track mind.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

happy turkey day!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving - and may you not have to eat leftovers for more than a week.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

blacklightmike said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my hauntforum friends! Enjoy the tryptophan!
> 
> -Mike


I kinda think that the 10,000 grams of carbs had something to do with you falling asleep too. Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, we ate at a banquet hall type deal, so that means no turkey sandwitches, salad, bbq, pie, cake, etc., haha. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day all you turkeys!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day
I ate too much.........
Whoa ,what a surprize there.......


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Thanksgiving all!!*


----------

